# hello, married female 52



## Blueyedhazel (Apr 6, 2019)

Looking for advise


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Perhaps you could tell us a little more about your situation. Otherwise, all I have is generic advice for 52 year old women. Keep a fan in your office. Take advantage of the catch-up contribution limits for your 401K and/or IRA. Wear your seatbelt.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Fiber ..... don't forget some fiber 

We are just pulling your leg obviously ......... give us the 411 !


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Please help us to help you?


----------

